# beware piranha owners in the PI



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

this afternoon i went to a pet store to buy brine shrimp. so the owner and i had a little chat about fishes and stuff until we talked about my rbp's. he warned me, he said to be cautious to other people... penalty is, 3thousand pesos per fish, plus 2years imprisonment! and the thing is, not only breeders or sellers are at stake, even hobbyists are not exempted by the bureau fo fisheries.


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Yikes, I did not know those penalties but I really know its illegal that why when I am out shopping for Fish food, I always say that my pet is a 6 foot Araphima so they dont suspect me of keeping a Piranha. I always buy koi's about 5 to six inches. Baka sumbong lang ako non.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn thats seemes like a huge punishment for keeping P's


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont get how little kids can buy cigarettes and alcohol there...you can hit someone with your car and noone will give a crap...but keeping p's is illegal??


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Well we can always buy ourselves out of trouble. But yes thats too harsh as punishment for keeping a fish. We are responsible enough to know not to release piranhas in the river system.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

These clowns in our government doesnt really know they have more important things to do than wasting their time on piranha guys. Well, its illegal as same as shabu and loose firearms, but they cant control those things and they want to get an eye on us. Good thing my dad is with the NBI!







But the sad thing is, he want my piranhas inside his room!!!! hehehehehehehe.......


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> i dont get how little kids can buy cigarettes and alcohol there...you can hit someone with your car and noone will give a crap...but keeping p's is illegal??


 kids as young as 8 can buy alcohol here. Kids ages from 8-12 can be asked by their lazy elders to buy alcohol or cigarettes here in small stores that we call *sari-sari store* (variety store), and these stores are like mushrooms everywhere. A kid as young 12-13 can start drinking and smoking pot here, with their own risky caution. These are some important things that these clowns should control instead of the responsible hobbyists like piranha and snakeheads. By the way, snakeheads are not in their list! Dumbasses.... You can buy a snakehead at cartimar in your face, as long as my lower arm for the price of 900 pesos!


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

first thing, i just noticed that there are many filipinos here in the forum. HI! GUYS!!! well, i myself have a piranha, though he is alone in my 30gall tank. ill just cross my fingers that no one here in the neighborhood would tell the authorities that i have one.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey kabayan!!! welcome to the board!

Just keep the topic off in your hood. Good luck bro, we hope you could own at least 3 and get a 75 gal for them.

more BITEPOWER!!!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I had no idea that they could have a fine that crazy for keeping a P!!!








Wow!!! What a risk some people make for there P's!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that sucks...those penalties are a little stiff


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Maybe if you just keep it on the down-low.
Dont tell anyone, You wont have to worry about that crap.

Ever hear the saying "LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS"

Party on Garth!


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

personally... i don't believe i can get a penalty for keeping p's here in the pi....


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

we have that so-called law against owning piranhas, but i really dont think there's much going on with that law.. i dont hear any raids or anyone getting caught. i think that law is just in the books but it really doesn't get implemented anyway. its all about connections here... if you know someone in the position to get you out of trouble, then there's nothing to worry. my neighbor here smokes pot in front of a mobiling police... and another friend of mine smokes while riding his bike, cruising along highways. 
owning a piranha is like owning a performance/fighting line pitbull, they say pitbull fights/conventions are illegal but we do have it here too.
peace!


----------

